# Unbrick method-jig



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

Thought I would share this with you guys. A jig is a device that can be used to get your phone into download mode when all else fails. To use a jig

1. pull the battery in your phone
2. put the battery back in
3. insert jig into the micro usb port
4. Profit

Video of a jig in action:

Samsung Galaxy S Download Mode USB Jig - YouTube

Link to the jig that I purchased (Tested on the charge and nexus with success):

Micro USB Jig for Samsung Galaxy Nexus 9250 - Download Mode ! | eBay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

